# Conventional Reel Service



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought a Senator 4/O and 330 GTI from somebody for a really good price, they work but the drags are shot...I live in Navarre, other than giving them to Half Hitch to ship to Panama City for service is there any place I can go locally to get them back in the next few days rather than waiting 2-3 weeks? Or any place I can take locally rather than having them shipped out?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe both bait stores in gulf breeze offer reel repair. Not sure about time frame.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Contact Paul Darbey @ Quality reel repair 200-3172, he is located in Shalimar.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hot spots b&t can do full service and repair at replace what may be damaged.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel Repair*

Drop them off at Broxon's Outdoors 1 mile up hwy 87 on the left. They will get them back to you in just a couple days.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you buy the drag sets I can do it for free. You can also learn to do it yourself when you have the time. It's not hard at all. Look online at alantani.com I believe is the correct website. There are tutorials for these reels. I may even have a 4/0 drag set here at home.

If you need a 4/0 to use while the reel is getting serviced I can loan you one.


----------

